# Youtube Video Contest ending Nov 26th



## Meg90 (Oct 26, 2009)

Having my first contest! :shock: 

Here's the video :-D

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWkkefBvBfA" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWkkefBvBfA</a><!-- m -->

Only thing is, you have to be a subscriber to my channel to enter. I post all reptile videos, including a ton of miss Cleo.

I'd love to see some tegu talk gu videos entered!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am actually interested in entering this contest! So, I watched the slide show. Can we do a video of all our critters, or a video of just one?


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just one. Pick an animal that fits one of the categories, and only one entry per subscriber.

If this contest goes well, I plan on having many more!


----------

